# Did you hear about the broken pencil?



## Filk (Feb 27, 2013)

Never mind, it's pointless.


----------



## Ireth (Feb 27, 2013)

I heard a joke about pizza... but you wouldn't like it, it's too cheesy.


----------



## Devor (Feb 27, 2013)

I would tell you the one I heard about the trash bag that split, but it's rubbish.


----------



## Filk (Feb 27, 2013)

Great jokes!

There's now a restaurant on the moon. The food's alright, but there's no atmosphere!


----------



## Ireth (Feb 27, 2013)

Two owls are sitting on a perch. One says to the other, "Do you smell fish?"


----------



## Nihal (Feb 27, 2013)

>D


----------



## wordwalker (Feb 27, 2013)

A man walks into a bar, and says... "Ow."


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Feb 27, 2013)

A man walks into a bar. He's an alcoholic, and it's destroying his family.


----------



## Sparkie (Feb 28, 2013)

A baby seal walks into a club.


----------



## Chime85 (Feb 28, 2013)

Did you hear about the fasted cake in the world? Never mind, it's scone.


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 28, 2013)

Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana.


----------



## Sparkie (Mar 1, 2013)

Whaddya call a woman with one leg shorter than the other?

Eileen.


----------



## Ireth (Mar 1, 2013)

Whaddaya call a dead girl lying in the road?

Patty.

Whaddaya call a dead guy lying in a ditch?

Phil.

Whaddaya call a dead guy in a pile of leaves?

Russel.

Whaddaya call a dead guy in a lake?

Bob.

Whaddaya call two dead guys hanging on a wall?

Kurt 'n' Rod.


----------



## Chime85 (Mar 1, 2013)

A man and a Giraffe walk into the bar. After a few pints, the Giraffe collapses on the floor. As the man goes to leave, the bartender says 'hey! You can't leave that lyin' there!'
The man turns to the barman and replies 'that's not a Lion, it's a Giraffe'


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Mar 1, 2013)

I say, what happens if you don't pay your exorcism bills?

Your house gets repossessed.

*tumbleweed blows past*


----------

